# How to make sponge cake soft and rich even if store in the refrigerator



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, 

   I'm a self-learner in baking cakes, have just started not long ago.. I simply love baking.. 

   I've tried out a few flavours of sponge cake. I compared mine with those sell in bakery 

   shops like Cedele etc. The basic sponge cake that I bake has the richness but not

   the softness when I store in in the fridge. Same sponge cake but this wasn't so for the

   Cedele sponge cake. Can anyone advice me on how can I achieve this softness and 

   yet maintain this richness?

   Your guidance is very much appreciated. 

Cheers, 

Chin Mei


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you tried a Japanese sponge cake ?  I think they are softer and more spongey..


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree PC,

Castella (kasurtara) is a  very nice sponge cake, very close to victoria sponge.

There is a Blog called celestialdelish and there are two very good ones there you may want to try. (recipes are there)

Petals.


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi PC and Petal,

   Nope I haven't tried it out. But will do so asap.. =) Thanks for the info.

   I've done some research that if we the more egg whites that we batter,

  the softer it would be? But of course we need to ratio it appropriately

   between the egg whites and its yolk.

Chin Mei


----------

